# My 12" Female Rose Queen Cichlid



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

My 12" Female Rose Queen Cichlid


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Beautiful colour! Aggressive in your community tank?


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

A little aggressive yes, one of the more dominate fish in the tank, but for the most part usually fairly peaceful.
Will sometimes chase my peacock bass but never any damage to other fish.
If kept in a small aquarium this guy would definitely destroy other fish.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Beautiful! I had to rehome my juvenile female as she was just too aggressive, but I love the color on these guys.


----------

